# Post a pic



## Misty

Post a picture of yourself. That way we all know a little bit more of who we are talking to. Plus, I really like looking at pictures.

If you need help loading pics, let me know and I'll try and help.

I just really like to see pics. Also, send pics of the place you live. I've never been outside the USA, I would love to see England, Australia, and many other places where people live. Even places in the USA. I've never been to Ohio. I would like to see pictures and I bet other people would like to see pictures too. 8)


----------



## Guest

This is me -









And this is the pile of shit I currently call home Oakland in Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Misty

Wow, all your trees are bare. We still most of our leafs on our tress. Their yellow/red but they are still on the tree. We don't loose all our leafs. I bet you get a lot of snow, huh?

Nice pic :wink: how old are you?


----------



## Guest

20 and Pittsburgh is the last place on earth for someone with dp. Don't even visit for a weekend! Don't even drive through on the interstate! Don't even mention the word Pittsburgh or its like dp times 10.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I have, hands down, the greatest avatar on the planet.


----------



## Guest

ziggo, your picture reminded me of how much I could use a beer right now. Nice pics dude. You are from Pennsylvania? My dad went to school at Penn State, so I have always been fond of your state.

Here is a picture of me at my savehaven(otherwise known as my delicious, luscious, sexy bed.


----------



## Guest

My crappy computer:


----------



## Guest

I'm originally from Reading PA, outside of Philly, moved to Dennis Massachusetts, and now i'm slacking my way through college at UPitt. Madagascar eh? Nice place.......


----------



## Guest

Madagascar, formally known as Dallas, Texas.

I went to Philly this last summer. Man, there are some cruel SOB's in that city. They have good cheese steaks though :lol:

I also stayed at Rehoboth Beach, De. for a few weeks. I believe many philadelphians go there for vacation. Pittsburgh Panthers huh? Aren't they going to a BCS game or something?


----------



## Guest

I have no pictures of myself online

but here is where I am from


----------



## Misty

That is BEAUTIFUL, where is that at? Did you take that pic? WOW!! Now all we need are some pics of you and we're set. :wink:


----------



## Guest

Looks like Cleveland to me....although i have no fucking clue.


----------



## Misty

ZiggomatiX said:


> Looks like Cleveland to me....although i have no f--- clue.


And where are your Pictures? Hummmm? :roll: The more pics the better the post. They don't have to be perfect. I even liked the picture of the computer. Pictures tell a thousand stories...... :shock:


----------



## Guest

--


----------



## Misty

where's that at?


----------



## Guest

--


----------



## Misty

Wow, I'd like to vist there some day. This is like traveling the world with never leaving my home 

Come on peope....more pics, and don't forget ones of yourselfs! :wink:


----------



## gimpy34

How do you put up pictures?[/img]


----------



## Guest

I have been to the city Wendy lives in, and it is a very beautiful place.

And Misty - many of the members here have their own webpages. That's the "www" button at the bottom of their posts. Lots and lots of pics to look at. Then we have the section here where people can post photos of themselves. I will admit though - I still don't know how to insert a pic within a post. Wendy? Maybe give us all a quick tutorial?


----------



## Guest

--


----------



## Misty

If you find a image hosting site on the internet, then you can download your pics there and then when you type here you just do










and the picture will appear

How do you start a web page with pictures and stuff?


----------



## Guest

Ooops. Forget Wendy is the one from Holland. I swear, that picture looks just like Dallas.........
Of course I've been to Utrecht Wendy, hasn't everyone?  My experience with your city consists entirely of driving through on a bus waaaaaaaay back when I was in school.

And Misty, I think any of the large ISPs offer free webspace. AOL, MSN, etc. Looks like you go with a smaller provider, but they may have the same thing. And if not, surf your way over to MSN and you can get one there even if you don't belong. 
You will need either a digital camera, or a scanner to digitize regular photos. Then all you do is save them to your comp and upload them to your site. Very easy - if I can do it anybody can.......


----------



## Guest

na its not Cleveland

i am from Providence, Rhode Island, and yes that picture is beautiful too bad the rest of the city isn't.

If I could only show you the REAL TO LIFE PICTURES


----------



## Misty

Hey, I've been to Providence, Rhode Island. We also went up to Boston for a bit. My husbands best friend got married so we flew out there. The part of the city we were at was not very pretty. People were VERY rude. the groom was from down in Oklahoma, the bride from RI. When she came down here and try to buy ciggs the clerk was being friendly and she was like "just give the damn pack of ciggs and shut up" we couldn't believe how rude she was (but not to us) but then we went up there and people were rude. Not saying hello, even the waiteress at Applebees was rude. And when I said something the bride (taylor) said that she is only doing her job. That's the way they are. They don't care about you, they are just there to do their job.

Down here, you go into a convience store you start having a convertation. I've went in for a pack of ciggs and stayed 20 minutes just taking. We are VERY friendly down here. 

Oh, and RI doesn't have Dr. Pepper.....what kind of place doesn't have Dr. Pepper? :? I was shocked when the lady said she had never heard of Dr. Pepper :shock: "Down here We love our Dr. Pepper" slogin by Leann Ryhmes and Reba MacEntire. 8)

But the picture you took, made it look like a piece of heaven. You did a good job.


----------



## Guest

i didn't take that picture btw, im no photographer

we have DR. PEPPER here, just go to a convience store


----------



## Guest

I'll be in Providence on the 18th on my way to Cape Cod. Nice city, downtown and near the colleges.


----------



## Guest

yeah the downtown & Brown University Area is nice

thats it


----------



## Guest

Downtown Dallas. This is where I live.










Home of the Dallas Cowboys. I used to go here alot and sit right by the sidelines when my high school would play football playoff games here.









*Exact spot where JFK was shot*


----------



## Guest

::


----------



## Guest

^ that red X is nice, it has a nice skyline, do people work in that???


----------



## Guest

Here is Tidal!


----------



## Misty

The last time I went to Dallas, it was very pretty with the building and such but they were doing constrution on the highway and we got lost. It was horrible. Plus Texas drivers are the worest I have seen. (nothing against you Narcotic :wink: ) But we we were lost for an hour!! I would love to go there again, as long as they weren't do any constrution...... :roll: It is very nice down there.


----------



## Guest

Tidal all that shows is some angelfire logo


----------



## Guest

I know. For some reason, I can't make the picture thing work=(
Does this help?

http://www.angelfire.com/indie/tidalturn/sights/


----------



## gimpy34

Here is my town Nashvegas


----------



## gimpy34

Here is where I grew up and might move back to Knoxville, TN










Yes, that is the sunsphere that Nelson from the Simpsons knocked over in the episode where they think they are going to The World's Fair in Knoxville.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

heres where i spent most of my years growing up.










i live in the same house i grew up in.. which resides across the street from this beach. i havent been there in years due to my illness.


----------



## Misty

everybody has such a beatuiful city. Oklahoma isn't very pretty. But I'll try and get a good pic and post it.

Tidal, you are very pretty!!!! I really like that tattoo too. Did it hurt? I really want a tattoo of a purple rose with my daughters name underneath...Alexandria

I'm so glad people are posting pics. I like looking at them.  They are so pretty. Expecally the beach. I wish I could see the beach. I bet you had so much fun growing up there, huh? :wink:


----------



## Guest

Hey Misty,

Thanks for the compliment=) And yes, that tattoo on my upper back hurt a bit since it was on the spine but I have 6 other ones that were not as bad. I get a rush of energy just thinking about one. Watch out, once you get one you'll get addicted and will keep on going back! =) I have to ease a bit on them now since I'm in grad school and I don't know if many schools will be interested in hiring a professor covered in tattoos from head to toe.

I love looking at the pictures as well. It's such a great distraction. I have a great view of Manhattan from my window that I'll try to post.


----------



## Guest

Tidal, you're such a cutie! And oh, my - you have tatoos?????

(I've got one too, by the way, lol) I knew we had alot in common (actually, I look like an OLD version of your slightly goth/punk self, lol)

L,
J
p.s. if you're concerned about being a professor with tatoos, imagine being a psychoanalyst with one, lol


----------



## gimpy34

Is that Dallas, Pure Narcotic? One of my old roommates and my ex-girlfriend grew up there but I've never been there. Maybe I should go to watch Tennessee whoop up on Franchone at the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## Guest

What the hell? You can't see the pictures I posted. What is up with that? I could see them yesterday. Yours aren't appearing either Gimpy...I went to Knoxville this past summer and toured the town for a day. I saw Neyland Stadium. it was kind of dissappointing though because you couldn't see inside the stadium. Yeah, I hope that the Vols woop up on the Aggies. I saw the Aggies upset Oklahoma a few years ago and the fans there are some of the weirdest in college football.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

right click on the pic that wont open, go to properties, highlight the entire address then copy/paste into your browser. that should work ok.


----------



## Guest

Guys, if you try to copy pictures from the link I gave (http://www.worldcityphotos.org) it wont work, they have copyright.

You CAN give the name of the city you live so we'll be able to take a look 8)

http://www.worldcityphotos.org/UnitedStates


----------



## Guest

Try http://www.skyscraperpage.com - they've got excellent photography of pretty much every city on earth if you search long enough for them.


----------



## dreamcatcher

this is the city i live in


----------



## gimpy34

Yeah, I like this one a lot more. Good shot of the Smoky Mountains in winter.


----------



## Kelson12

Where I went to school...Athens, Ohio


----------



## Misty

Hey Sleepingbeauty, which Island is that? My real mom lived in Kauai. I think, I'll have to ask again excacally where she lived but I know it was the second to last Island. :wink: I wish I could go there to visit. My mom said it was really pretty. She also said they speak Pigon...can you speak it? Don't know much about it so if I sound stupid, sorry. :?

I'll try and get a pic of OKC up. Here is a pic of the lake near by that I took with my daughter. (she is wearing a grass skirt, I don't know why...she descided to wear it for the picture)


----------



## sleepingbeauty

HO WOT CUZ YAH I SPEAK PIDGEON WHY BADDAH YOU? BUMBYE I COME YO HOUSE GIVE YOU FALSE CRACKS LADDAT!

hi my name is sleepingbeauty and im a tida. 

i wish i lived on kauai its so beautiful there. sighhhh 










no i live in kona on the big island. real name is moku o keawe but westerners cant say that so its just called the big island cause its the biggest in the chain. i live on the 'gold coast' also known as little LA. if you like hawaii and you dont want to leave convinience and urban sprawl behind, this is where you come. our favorite hangout spots are kmart and walmart. i kid you not. if you go there at night you will see teenagers that dress up just to go hang out there. there are boys that breakdance in the car stereo isle. my dad has a koi pond and i went to walmart recently to buy a kids microscope so we could look at the little critters in the pond water, and the closest thing i found to it in the toy section was a pint sized mcflurry machine. i almost cried.

going outside my door is depressing. hawaii is definately not what it used to be.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

ps misty...

love that pic of your daughter. aweeesome.


----------



## Misty

Walmart is where we hang out here too. That's the highlight of my week, is if I get to go grocrey shoping  , pretty sad huh :wink: . They also have what they call 39th, which the main street in Bethany/OKC and all the highschoolers hang out there with their cars on the weekends. During the summer, it's everyday. My husband, who is a big kid, hangs out there too. He drives a 1972 Volkswagon Bug that is remottifited. All the kids thinks it's "cool". So all the people we hang out with are 19 years old.

But I'm not into cars so I either stay home and watch movies or sleep or go to WALMART. Yeah.......my second home!!! :roll: I just wish I could afford more stuff when I go in there. :wink:

To get a microscope, the best place to look is Toy's R US or any learning center store like where teachers might buy their supplies (Lakeside is what we have here) had a microscope, I loved it. Wish I had another one. I think my daughter would love it too. It's soooo fasinating what you can find. :shock: ewwww, bugs....gross stuff....i love it!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

argh. It doesn't work.


----------



## Guest

Queechee, Vermont


----------



## sleepingbeauty

whoa misty! so your husband is the creepy older guy that hangs out with teenagers 
and shows off his sweet ride? your last name wouldnt happen to be Wooderson would it?? :shock:


----------



## Misty

Not that creepy, but close..... :shock: When we hang out with people our age, they end up being a**holes. I had this one friend that she was one year younger than me, our daughters were six months apart but she ended up never wanted to get together, always had "better things to go" and her boyfriend (the girls father) was to good to come over to our house. But people younger than us, they seem to be more laid back, wanna hang out. I just wish sometimes my husband did grown up. He's 24!!!


----------



## falling_free

http://storage.msn.com/s1pZ8pl_R1n1zHUr ... 2598309181

^^This is a pic of me preety much about a month or so after I started expieriencing dp/dr and when the weed had got to my head a bit too much.










This is a pic of the street that leads into the center of the town I live in, preety much boring suburban normal english town


----------



## Guest

Used to live here during my late teens










:x Now I live in Pittsburgh


----------



## Misty

I wish I could live by the beach. That would be sooooo cool 8) But no, my parents had to pick the most boringest state there is alive!!!! Will Rodgers (a famous man) once said, you don't like the weather, wait five minutes. It's true. The weather changes without warning minute to minute.

I was telling my daughter tonight that it snows all year in some parts of Canada and never snows in Haiwaii. She told me when she gets big, she gonna make it stop snowing in Canada so the people in Haiwii can have a snow ball fight. :wink: Cute huh?


----------



## Guest

> and never snows in Haiwaii


The inner nerd in me needs you to know that hawaii has snow capped mountains. We should consult our local Hawaiian though.


----------



## Misty

You're probley right, I just ment all over the land enough were the schools close down and the kids can make snowmen and have snowball fights. I forgot they do have snow cap mountins. And this is why we keep you around :wink: j/k.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sleepingbeauty

this is mauna kea from the west side of the big island where i live.










coconut trees and snow.. kinda doesnt match huh?? :lol:

this is mauna kea from the east side in hilo.










here is an arial shot of mauna kea and mauna loa with snow. i live right between the 2, on the slopes of hualalai, which gets snow sometimes too during really bad winter storms.










here is a shot of the keck telescopes on the top of mauna kea.










ive made quite a few snowmen in my time hehehe. there are actually annual snowboarding competitions here. the cool thing is that because its a tropical climate, its not too cold up there and people actually snowboard in the nude. i kid you not.


----------



## Misty

As long as the guys were hot, that would be okay. No ugly old wrinkly guys :shock:

Thanks for the pics SB. I so wish I could visit. Maybe when I become rich someday (if my dreams come ture) then I'll fly out and see ya. :wink: Lets say.............2050? j/k


----------



## Guest

What's wrong with old wrinkly guys?  :x


----------



## sleepingbeauty

old balls.


----------



## Misty

sleepingbeauty said:


> old balls.


old WRINKLY balls, not very fun to look at. No Thank you. :shock: ewwwww!!!!!!


----------



## sleepingbeauty

well i dont mind wrinkles. they all get wrinkles if its cold enough.


----------



## bat

pn did you used to be a soldier?

sleep
where you live looks too nice, possibly too uniformly perfect all the time. a bit of normal mud might help your head out


----------



## Guest

Or a volcano erupting in your face. Its what you get for living in a tropical paradise.

This thread has ceased to make any sense to me.


----------



## Misty

This thread is now just random people talking about where they live, and about the place they either want to live or did live. And added a few jokes.

i couldn't live in Hawaii, but I could sure visit. :wink: Hey SB, when I come to visit, I'll come see ya. I'll bring Pure Nar. so he can see the old wrinkly guys skiing naked. :shock: j/k


----------



## sleepingbeauty

ill be sure to take you to a spot with no wrinkley pervs, so that you dont have to cover your daughters eyes, and we can have that snowball fight she wanted. well head out early, spend a good hour or so and then head back down the mountian and spend the rest of the day on the beach and have a sandball fight. this is the only place in the world that you can do that all in one day.


----------



## Guest

sleepingbeauty said:


> ill be sure to take you to a spot with no wrinkley pervs, so that you dont have to cover your daughters eyes, and we can have that snowball fight she wanted. well head out early, spend a good hour or so and then head back down the mountian and spend the rest of the day on the beach and have a sandball fight. this is the only place in the world that you can do that all in one day.


Geographical assumptions like this one is the equivalent of someone farting directly in my face. I'm one of those turds that got to do the whole geography bee thing with Alex Trebek when i was about 13. I'm like the rain man at this sort of thing, except i'm really good at everything else too. 8)

I'm sure this sandball, snowball would be possible all along the east and west coasts of North America. I've never done it personally, but as long as I had a car that goes over 10 miles per hour, I could easily do it in a day.

Arrogance is good by the way. Its very human.


----------



## Guest

Where is that beach that you used to live at ziggomatix?


----------



## Guest

Taken in Dennis, Mass (north central Cape Cod Massachusetts)

I feel very at ease with my dp there.










Its a lot better than Reading PA (as in the Reading railroad in monopoly) Looks nice from far away, but its a city gone horribly wrong.










With a murder rate four times the national average (consistantly in the top ten most violent cities in the US). VERY high poverty rate and possibly the worst segregation i've ever seen.

Dennis on the other hand, is quite possibly the total opposite. To be fair though, you need minorites present for segregation to take effect.


----------



## Guest

It sounds beautiful. Did you grow up there or what?


----------



## Guest

Pittsburgh PA, ahhhh. I miss the days I was indifferent to living here. This is a photo taken about 3 blocks from my house. The tallest building in the background is where my Logic class is held.










I'm going overboard here, because I give photo tours like this all the time on skyscraper forums.com and its a habit. This is the only bar in the neighborhood that doesn't check my ID - haha Cumpie's bar.


----------



## Guest

Now I feel the need to give a bit of my life history

I'll try and get this thread back on track a little. Here are all of the cities I have lived in:

Born in Seattle









Lived in Colorado for 2 years









Chicago for 8 years









Louisiana for 2 years









Currently: Dallas, Texas

This is the most unbelievable fucking hotel i've ever seen, it is about 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## Guest

> pn did you used to be a soldier?


No, but I was close to being one. After my junior year in high school I enlisted in the delayed entry program in the marines. However, later in the summer I started having panic attacks and I was put on paxil. In the millitary anti depressents are forbidden, so my name was taken off the list. It's a damn good thing I encountered DP, or else I'd probably be fighting Bush's war over in Iraq right now.


----------



## Guest

I grew up in and around the Reading burbs. Spent a total of about 2 years in Pittsburgh, 3 years in Massachusetts, and a year in Maine. Living in Maine is a stretch. The longest i've "lived" there was for about 5 months.










This is Brownfield (desolate as hell) and its about 15 miles from Mount Washington and the presidential range of mountains across the border in New Hampshire. Fuck this mid-atlantic crap. New England is where i'm going to have to be after college is over.


----------



## Guest

ERROR - Hold on


----------



## Misty

Man, you guys have lived in beatuifull places. I've lived in Guymond, OK
Bosie, ID, and OKC, OK (but born in Amarillo, TX) I would love to live any where else.

And, SB, you are on for the snow/sand ball fights. I'll be there say...the year...2040. Hopefully sooner. I do plan on going there before I die. That's one of my goals. That and to take my daughter to DisneyWorld or DisneyLand. Which ever one, doens't make a difference to me. But one of the two. I also want to go to London and Paris. Oh, and Germany to see my family.








.









And Paris...oh la la :wink:


----------



## terri*

This would be my current location. I think it's scenery can go up against some of the prettiest in the US.


----------



## terri*

this is one of the latest additions to the downtown area. if you want to get your mind off things heading down there and listening to the kids squeal with delight will help you forget anything for a while.


----------



## Guest

^ Actually, I'd avoid a place with that many loud children as possible. If I went there for a picnic, i better pack my gat first.


----------



## Misty

Children are wonderful, it's the parents that are usually the ones that lets the kids get away with everything so the children act like brats. And I said USUALLY!!!! We have a place like that down in bricktown (downtown OKC)


----------



## gimpy34

terri*, is that in Chattanooga? Knoxville just did the same thing. My friend had a wedding downtown this summer and I look out the window and there's 500 people running through these fountains like it was the greatest thing on Earth.


----------



## terri*

That would be Chattanoogie, gimpy. Where did Knoxville locate theirs?


----------



## gimpy34

At the old World's Fair Park. They've really fixed up downtown now, which used to be a ghost town.


----------



## Misty

Anyone ever been to Salam? I really want to go and see their town. I heard they have reinactments with witch trials.


----------



## Guest

I've been to Salem a bunch and once for Halloween. Its a really nice town, but I hate it when it gets overrun with tourists like me. I'm a Bostonphile.


----------



## Misty

Hey, I'd be one of those tourist. But I've never been yet. I will someday. I love witch stuff. I'm not into black magic or anything but they have always interested me. I'm crazy!!!! :roll: he he he


----------



## Guest

I just got back some of my photos, and I might as well post a few of them for the hell of it.

Beautiful Pittsburgh right outside of my house (good thing i've got reverse seasonal affective disorder and get depressed during the summer)



My roommates who I need to get rid of because they're POTHEADS and constantly make me do various things bad for my dpdr. I don't know what that ghosty shit is blurring the photo....oh wait...its potsmoke.


----------



## Psyborg

hello everybody this is me


----------



## ali3n

wow this thread is really old
i dont like posting pictures of me online... so i'll just leave this beautiful pic of this nice sunset here in mexico


----------



## Psyborg

these pics were taken about 1 year ago

the weird looking glasses I was wearing ....I didnt wear them because of the sun only . I wore them because they helped me a little in coping with my depersonalisation/derealisation ...because the colors are less extreme with the glasses on (of course) and I can have a little better focus on things . I wont ever throw the glasses away and keep them as a memory until the end of my life . as a memory for one of the worst episodes in my life and that they helped me a little at that time . pretty sad actually

I dont wear glasses anymore (Very rarely) because my dp/dr is a lot better now


----------



## forestx5

I must enter a post.


----------



## Psyborg

forestx5 said:


> I will tell you a short story of what can happen if you post your pics. I did on my facebook page.
> 
> A young lady from a nearby state messaged me and said she believed she was married to my son. I was unaware of any son.
> 
> I offered to pay for DNA testing, and the results were certain.....he was my son.
> 
> Back when I was young and irresponsible, I conceived him on the beach.
> 
> I also have 3 grandchildren which I wouldn't have known about if I had stayed anonymous.
> 
> I'm told he is a loving father, good provider, and is fiercely loved by his family. He is 6.5" and 300lbs,
> 
> I just hope he has a sense of humor.


damn xD


----------



## Phantasm

Yeah, I remember you saying you had a long lost son Forest, that's great









Cool pics Psyborg. I rock a similar Jason Statham look, haha







It's strange how no one would guess we had these issues, or why you were wearing dark glasses.


----------



## Psyborg

Phantasm said:


> Yeah, I remember you saying you had a long lost son Forest, that's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pics Psyborg. I rock a similar Jason Statham look, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange how no one would guess we had these issues, or why you were wearing dark glasses.


thanks

people are always surprised when I tell them that I have mental health problems


----------



## Psyborg




----------



## Psyborg

----


----------



## Psyborg

----


----------



## Psyborg

---


----------



## Psyborg

-----


----------



## PerfectFifth

^ What happened to the previous pics? You had quite a collection here, and now it's all but gone.


----------



## Aridity




----------



## Psyborg

PerfectFifth said:


> ^ What happened to the previous pics? You had quite a collection here, and now it's all but gone.


I deleted them


----------



## Psyborg

with sister

-----


----------



## Psyborg

----


----------



## PerfectFifth

Psyborg said:


> hi


Sup, 'Borg?

EDIT: Ah, that post actually had an image attached to it. It took like a whole minute to appear to me, so I thought you just wrote "hi" and nothing else.


----------



## Psyborg

no problem bro 

then I just post my mug again while I am here xD


----------



## Psyborg

hi . havent been to the forum for a while


----------

